# Free eBook on Wood Turning



## oldpen73man (Jan 6, 2006)

Last nit I was searching for free ebooks to download to my iPod when it ever arrives and ran across Project Gutenburg

I was amazed at what is available for FREE
FREE is Good

The book on Wood Turning is a old addition but still the information looks good if you have never read anything modern on Wood Turning
I would say the book was written when gas was 9 cents per gallon

A Course In Wood Turning
http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/15460

Gordon


----------



## ldimick (Jan 6, 2006)

Gordon,

Do you really read books on your Ipod? I tried but the screen was just too small. I read a lot of ebooks but I use my Pocket PC for that.

Gutenburg is the most extensive site of free ebooks by far. Good find.


----------



## oldpen73man (Jan 6, 2006)

I have not rec my iPod yet but was playing with the one my Grandson got for christmas

You may be right.

Don't know. In here I have a 15 inch screen and the computer in the outside Hold of my motorhome which is on my eithernet lan has a 19 inch screen which I use mostly as my music/movie system 

Maybe I need to download the talking eBooks

Gordon



> _Originally posted by ldimick_
> <br />Gordon,
> 
> Do you really read books on your Ipod? I tried but the screen was just too small. I read a lot of ebooks but I use my Pocket PC for that.
> ...


----------



## Skye (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got an Ipaq that has a screen probably double that of an Ipod and it's still small. Large enough to read, but not the best format.


----------



## ldimick (Jan 6, 2006)

Skye, which model? I have the 4705 and love it. Great for flying as I can rip a movie a watch it in landscape mode with VGA resolution.

OPM, I also shop at Audible.com and buy audio books. Those can be loaded directly on to your Ipod, Ipaq, PC, or even burned to a CD. Seems to make the commute a little less miserable.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 6, 2006)

I found that site and that some e-book the other nite looking for something else....I enjoyed reading parts of it.   Someone asked about spiraling awhile back and this e-book has a chapter on spiral turning and I found it quite intersesting.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by oldpen73man_
> <br />Last nit I was searching for free ebooks to download to my iPod when it ever arrives and ran across Project Gutenburg
> 
> I was amazed at what is available for FREE
> ...


----------

